
Watch for these 17 IPOs in 2013, starting with Box and Twitter - treskot
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/01/ipo-candidates/
======
InternetUser
Here is the Google result title and URL for each of the 17:

Box | Secure content-sharing that users and IT love and adopt

<https://www.box.com/Share>

Wayfair - Furniture, Home Decor, Tools, Office Furniture, Bedding ...

<http://www.wayfair.com/>

Home | Palantir

<http://www.palantir.com/>

Accept credit cards with your iPhone, Android or iPad – Square

<https://squareup.com/>

SurveyMonkey: Free online survey software & questionnaire tool

<http://www.surveymonkey.com/>

All-in-One Marketing Software | Inbound Marketing with HubSpot

<http://www.hubspot.com/>

SugarCRM

<http://www.sugarcrm.com/>

Designer Fashion Flash Sales, Designer Fashions Online | Gilt Groupe

<http://www.gilt.com/>

Zendesk.com | Customer Service Software | Support Ticket System

<http://www.zendesk.com/>

Fast Analytics and Rapid-fire Business Intelligence from Tableau ...

<http://www.tableausoftware.com/>

Software Development and Collaboration Tools | Atlassian

<http://www.atlassian.com/>

Marketing Automation Software - Easy. Powerful. Complete. – Marketo

<http://www.marketo.com/>

LivingSocial

<http://www.livingsocial.com/>

Dropbox - Simplify your life

<https://www.dropbox.com/>

Online Advertising Management Platform | Marin Software

<http://www.marinsoftware.com/>

Online Event Registration - Sell Tickets Online with Eventbrite

<http://www.eventbrite.com/>

Twitter

<https://twitter.com/>

